# Couple ??? on Long 2



## Maltair (Aug 18, 2004)

Learning Long 2 now and was using the Flame as a reference and found some questions...
Long 2 

13. Turn your upward block into an overhead claw. Execute a left backfist followed by a right backfist followed by a left backfist. *I had one guy tell me that when 1 backfist is up the other hand is open and checking right below the elbow of your backfist, back of the hand against elbow. It takes some coordination to do, but what is it for? That, and is there any motion in the hips or stance to add power or is it more like hitting the speedbag?*


14. Step your right *Shouldn't that be left? * foot to 4:30 in a left neutral bow facing 10:30 as your left backfist drops into a left downward block. Execute a left overhead looping back knuckle strike to the back of your attacker's head. Follow that motion as you chamber your looping backfist and execute a right reverse punch. Instantly follow that with a right front thrust kick and left jab. 

15. Land forward in a right neutral bow as you execute a midrange right vertical thrust punch. 

16. Step your right foot to 1:30 into a right neutral bow as you execute a right downward block. Execute a right overhead looping back knuckle strike to the back of your opponent's head. Follow that motion and as you chamber your right back knuckle strike, execute a left reverse punch as you go into a right forward bow. Instantly follow that with a left front thrust kick and a right jab. 

17. Land forward in a left neutral bow as you execute a midrange left vertical thrust punch. 

18. Step to *Which foot? I've got it as a left crossover, you are already on that line, just need to turn around and advance *1:30 as you execute a left overhead chopping punch to 1:30 (target could be the bridge of an attacker's nose) simultaneous with a left retarded ball kick to knee level. *How do you pull this off? Use the right foot for the kick prior to landing it?*

19. Land in a right neutral bow as you execute a right upward block. Execute a left one-finger eye poke. Using this as a gauge, execute a right one-finger eye poke. Instantly follow that with a left one-finger eye poke. 

20. Step to 10:30 *Same as above *as you execute a right overhead chopping punch to 10:30 (target could again be the bridge of an attacker's nose) simultaneous with a right retarded ball kick to knee level. 

21. Land in a left neutral bow as you execute a left upward block. Execute a right one-finger eye poke. Using this as a gauge, execute a left one-finger eye poke. Follow that with another right one-finger eye poke. 



26. Execute a left push down block. Shift into a twist stance. *I like this  *Step your left foot to 1:30 into a left neutral bow as execute a left outward elbow strike. Follow that by executing a left overhead claw. 


29. Execute a right thrust punch to 1:30. Follow that by executing a left inward block. *I've got the block as a rising elbow to chin, either way, this is where you grab the back of the neck to pull them around right? *
Move your left foot into a rear crossover towards 7:30. Unwind so you are in a horse stance facing 10:30 as you execute an inward overhead elbow (without the stance change). *10:30 seems a little far. *

30. Execute a right reverse punch to 10:30*I don't have that in mine, how/why do you execute this move when you have an opp bent over in front of you? *. Step your right foot into a rear crossover to 7:30. As you unwind into a horse stance facing 4:30, execute a left inward overhead elbow strike (without the stance change). 

31. Execute a left reverse punch towards 4:30. Step into a rear crossover towards 9:00. Unwind as you execute a right inward elbow and a left palm heel strike. (An elbow sandwich.) Execute two rakes to your attacker's eyes, with both hands raking out and around back to a chamber. Execute a right upward elbow. *I've got these last three moves ending in a horse facing 12,3,12, is there a reason it is written this way? *

32. Go to a meditative horse stance. 

I've been told I tend to get caught up in the particulars but I need it that way when I'm learning something and organizing it in my brain. Let me know if I'm just sweating the small stuff here or not. Thanxs


----------



## Shodan (Aug 18, 2004)

Maltair.........I'll give this a shot based on how I learned it and try to address your questions......

13. Turn your upward block into an overhead claw. Execute a left backfist followed by a right backfist followed by a left backfist. I had one guy tell me that when 1 backfist is up the other hand is open and checking right below the elbow of your backfist, back of the hand against elbow. It takes some coordination to do, but what is it for? That, and is there any motion in the hips or stance to add power or is it more like hitting the speedbag?

Yes, your friend was right.......the hand under the elbow is a checking hand.  The motion of the backfists is similar to that of a speedbag- no stance changes (all done from a neutral bow)

14. Step your right Shouldn't that be left? foot to 4:30 in a left neutral bow facing 10:30 as your left backfist drops into a left downward block. Execute a left overhead looping back knuckle strike to the back of your attacker's head. Follow that motion as you chamber your looping backfist and execute a right reverse punch. Instantly follow that with a right front thrust kick and left jab.

Nope- it's your right foot here.

15. Land forward in a right neutral bow as you execute a midrange right vertical thrust punch.

16. Step your right foot to 1:30 into a right neutral bow as you execute a right downward block. Execute a right overhead looping back knuckle strike to the back of your opponent's head. Follow that motion and as you chamber your right back knuckle strike, execute a left reverse punch as you go into a right forward bow. Instantly follow that with a left front thrust kick and a right jab.

17. Land forward in a left neutral bow as you execute a midrange left vertical thrust punch.

18. Step to Which foot? I've got it as a left crossover, you are already on that line, just need to turn around and advance 1:30 as you execute a left overhead chopping punch to 1:30 (target could be the bridge of an attacker's nose) simultaneous with a left retarded ball kick to knee level. How do you pull this off? Use the right foot for the kick prior to landing it?

Yes, left front crossover.  Your left looping overhead punch is simultaneous with your left foot knee check.  The cross-over foot checks high at the knee.

19. Land in a right neutral bow as you execute a right upward block. Execute a left one-finger eye poke. Using this as a gauge, execute a right one-finger eye poke. Instantly follow that with a left one-finger eye poke.

20. Step to 10:30 Same as above as you execute a right overhead chopping punch to 10:30 (target could again be the bridge of an attacker's nose) simultaneous with a right retarded ball kick to knee level.

So now it is a right front cross-over with a right looping overhead and a right-footed knee check.

21. Land in a left neutral bow as you execute a left upward block. Execute a right one-finger eye poke. Using this as a gauge, execute a left one-finger eye poke. Follow that with another right one-finger eye poke.

26. Execute a left push down block. Shift into a twist stance. I like this Step your left foot to 1:30 into a left neutral bow as execute a left outward elbow strike. Follow that by executing a left overhead claw.


29. Execute a right thrust punch to 1:30. Follow that by executing a left inward block. I've got the block as a rising elbow to chin, either way, this is where you grab the back of the neck to pull them around right?
Move your left foot into a rear crossover towards 7:30. Unwind so you are in a horse stance facing 10:30 as you execute an inward overhead elbow (without the stance change). 10:30 seems a little far.

I was taught the two overhead elbows moving backwards and there are no punches.....but anyway....I was also taught the left inward block (or left inward forearm strike) there.  You are now working the approx. 1:00-7:00 line, so you are facing approx. 10:30, but your feet are one the other line.

30. Execute a right reverse punch to 10:30I don't have that in mine, how/why do you execute this move when you have an opp bent over in front of you? . Step your right foot into a rear crossover to 7:30. As you unwind into a horse stance facing 4:30, execute a left inward overhead elbow strike (without the stance change).

Yeah- good question- we don't do the punches in that sequence either.

31. Execute a left reverse punch towards 4:30. Step into a rear crossover towards 9:00. Unwind as you execute a right inward elbow and a left palm heel strike. (An elbow sandwich.) Execute two rakes to your attacker's eyes, with both hands raking out and around back to a chamber. Execute a right upward elbow. I've got these last three moves ending in a horse facing 12,3,12, is there a reason it is written this way?

Not sure here why it is written that way.  The way I learned it is you execute the elbow sandwich while back facing 12.  Immediately following the sandwich are two simultaneous outward elbows.  Your right hand then goes to chamber as you execute a left upward elbow.  After that elbow, your left hand comes down and your right comes out from chamber to end in meditation position......this is all facing 12 and then you close the form.  So......some slight variations from how I learned.  Might want to speak with your instructor more about the hows and whys of how you are being taught there.

32. Go to a meditative horse stance.

I've been told I tend to get caught up in the particulars but I need it that way when I'm learning something and organizing it in my brain. Let me know if I'm just sweating the small stuff here or not. Thanxs

Ha ha!!  Well......I like to have stuff down too.....it's good to have it all solid in your mind for testing, explaining to others later on, etc.  There will be small variations from studio to studio and maybe even from student to student......but I always like to have my stuff down how the instructor teaches it too......that way you have a solid idea to work from.  Best of luck to you......hope some of this helps!!


----------



## Maltair (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanxs alot. Just the kinda stuff I was looking for. I plan on sitting down with my Sifu and go over some stuff as well.


----------

